# Exhaust



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

Ok guys so as summer is coming soon again my plans for this summer were for nice rims and tires along with a nice sounding exhaust. I want something that's not to to loud but sounds really nice, any ideas? I was thinking dual magnaflow or a single magnaflow


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

cruzey13 said:


> Ok guys so as summer is coming soon again my plans for this summer were for nice rims and tires along with a nice sounding exhaust. I want something that's not to to loud but sounds really nice, any ideas? I was thinking dual magnaflow or a single magnaflow


Go look at my thread i just started "Kingsal's Cruze" I have 2 drive by videos with my borla exhaust


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

That borla sounds wicked! Worth the money?? And I have a k and n Sri already but the borla is so pricey I find


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

cruzey13 said:


> That borla sounds wicked! Worth the money?? And I have a k and n Sri already but the borla is so pricey I find


I promise you get what you pay for, Borla has been in the exhaust game for a long time, longer than any competition that I know of in fact


----------



## Primo (Feb 18, 2013)

What Im planing to get 

ZZPerformance - O2 Housing/Midpipe package for Cruze 1.4L #ZZ-O2MIDPCZ

15070 2011 Chevrolet Cruze L4 1 4L Magnaflow Cat Back Exhaust | eBay


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a cheaper exhaust that sounds good if you wanna hear it ill post some videos 

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I have a cheaper exhaust that sounds good if you wanna hear it ill post some videos
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I would love to hear it man


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44GFFw62T7I&feature=youtube_gdata_player

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsWUYiC5764&feature=youtube_gdata_player

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ei0M5cZXstg&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

That sounds excellent man! But I may go with the borla, don't know if I wanna do the zzp mods because I'm afraid it will void warranty


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

I can get a borla exhaust for my cruze at parts geek. For $620 free ground shipping. Is it worth it? And will this void warranty?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

cruzey13 said:


> That sounds excellent man! But I may go with the borla, don't know if I wanna do the zzp mods because I'm afraid it will void warranty


Exhaust does not void warranty.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Do a drive by vid man


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Kingsal said:


> Do a drive by vid man


I will try I'm using my phone

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm about to go get a new drive by video with the new tip


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

Kingsal? You only have a borla catback and a k and n Sri? That's the setup I'm gonna have, if so, that sounds wicked!


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

cruzey13 said:


> Kingsal? You only have a borla catback and a k and n Sri? That's the setup I'm gonna have, if so, that sounds wicked!


Thanks a lot man! I discovered something even better today. I welded a 2012 camaro SS tip on the borla! Total note change


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

cruzey13 said:


> I can get a borla exhaust for my cruze at parts geek. For $620 free ground shipping. Is it worth it? And will this void warranty?


Yes it's worth it, 9/10 times it won't unless your mechanic is a dick


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

_hey kingsal is your cruze automatic?_


----------



## jbelf23 (Jan 17, 2013)

i know im a lil late but i have the same plans i found this magnaflow cheap 
Insane Speed Motorsports - Chevrolet Cruze

how it sounds
http://www.magnaflow.com/04sound/sportsound/11ChevyCruze_15495/11chevycruzeDualExit.html


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

We've got the same exhausts you guys are looking for but for way cheaper and with free shipping! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

